# Coût remplacement carte-mère/carte graphique G5? Ou MacPro?



## amundsen (10 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,


J'ai un G5 2 x 2,5 GHz dont la carte-mère ou la carte graphique est à remplacer probablement (blocage au démarrage). Avez-vous une idée du coût de remplacement de l'une ou l'autre carte chez Apple Belgique?

Pensez-vous qu'il soit plus intéressant de remplacer cette machine par un MacPro?


Merci d'avance.

Amundsen


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Décembre 2009)

Oui change de machine le cout de réparation seras d'environ 800


----------



## melaure (16 Décembre 2009)

Demande un devis, mais une carte mère neuve c'est pas loin de 500 euros, voir plus pour MacPro.

A moins de la commander toi même aux US et de faire le changement.


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Décembre 2009)

Oui melaure mais il aura toujours des problèmes tout les Mac PowerPC G5 que ce soit iMac ou Powermac sont vraiment m**diques. Il retombera en panne, de plus la carte mère à 500 même aux US c'est du refurbushed. En plus CG et CM qui tombe ne panne en même temps bizarre non, il devrait d'abord passer l'AHT, mais le mieux c'est de changer de machine, de plus n'importe quel Mac Mini seras presque égale aux G5 (sauf les derniers G5 quad core)


----------



## mackluski (5 Février 2010)

En ce qui me concerne, jai trouvé un *iMac G5 17* en panne daffichage sur eBay et jai pris une chance enlachetant (215$ US port inclus) en faisant réparer la CM, au jourdhui ça marche à merveille. La machine est un G5 ALS 2.0Ghz avec 1,5Go de memoire. Quelques temps après jai répondu à une offre de service (toujours sur eBay) et après 2 emails de correspondance avec le fournisseur, il en a conclu que la carte-graphique était HS. Javais pris soin de verifier sur divers forums la source de ma panne, et checké les condensateurs (nickels). Lopération a duré un mois et demi et ma couté 245$ US, envoi et retour inclus. Au final, pour un investissement de 460$ US, lopération a pas mal valu le coup: *moins de 350 Euros tout inclus* ! Bon vous mdirez je suis au Canada et cest plus facile blablabla Je pense que meme en envoyant la CM dEurope ça reste visiblement rentable au vu des prix de reparations que vous annoncez (800 euros ou plus).J'hallucine...
Voilà, je voulais vous en parler car cela pourrait aider certains dentre vous qui sont prêts à ficher leur machine au clou pour une vilaine panne que seule la mauvaise foi refuse de réparer !
Si vous voulez les coordonnées du réparateur, messagez-moi.

Au plaisir !


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui melaure mais il aura toujours des problèmes tout les Mac PowerPC G5 que ce soit iMac ou Powermac sont vraiment m**diques. Il retombera en panne, de plus la carte mère à 500 même aux US c'est du refurbushed. En plus CG et CM qui tombe ne panne en même temps bizarre non, il devrait d'abord passer l'AHT, mais le mieux c'est de changer de machine, de plus n'importe quel Mac Mini seras presque égale aux G5 (sauf les derniers G5 quad core)



Tout les G5 ne sont pas non plus affecté, faut arrêter !

Quand au mini supérieur à tous les G5, arrête de me faire rire, ça dépend tellement des applis. La supériorité est quand même plus marketing que réel (encore une fois Apple a bien son boulot de lessivage des cerveaux).


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Février 2010)

melaure tu me deçois, soit les derniers Readon des G5 sont plus puissante que la 9400M mais n'importe quelle C2D récent bah n'importe quel PPC (saufpeut être G5 quad) mais il en reste plus à cause des fuites de watercooling 

Regarde les résultat de Geekbench 2 avec Mactracker, de plus les PPC c'est seulement Léopard

J'aiun imac G5 2.0 Ghz qu'on m'a donné la deuxième revision (celle sans preoblème de condos) résultat = c'est ça 4 ème cm morte en moins de 5 ans, et tu trouve ça faible ? De plus la panne est volontaire d'Apple car c'est le cbga du pross qui se dessoude de la cm  à cause du déclenchement des ventilos à la limite accepté par le ppc c'est à dire 85c de plus apple n'a pas utilisé les bons composées pour la soudures cbga, elle à pas utiliser celle recommander par ibm lui même ... :sleep:

PS : Le mini 2.0 Ghz fait 2593
Un G5 dual 2.7 fait 2245

Donc voila


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> melaure tu me deçois, soit les derniers Readon des G5 sont plus puissante que la 9400M mais n'importe quelle C2D récent bah n'importe quel PPC (saufpeut être G5 quad) mais il en reste plus à cause des fuites de watercooling
> 
> Regarde les résultat de Geekbench 2 avec Mactracker, de plus les PPC c'est seulement Léopard
> 
> ...



C'est pour ça que je dis que ça dépend des applications. C'est un bench parmis d'autres. Si tu utilises des calculs flottants ton test GeekBench vaut que dalle, et le G5 (même bi) poutrera ton Mac Mini, comme je l'ai vu sur les calculs de décryptages de clé 72 bits en calculs parallèles du programme RC5 (et là même un Core2Duo 3.06 n'est pas au niveau du 2.7 bicore, il faut passer au QuadCore  )

Les Intel sont costaud en calculs entier mais à la ramasse sur les flottants (ou alors il faut du i5/i7/Xéon). Et en CG je pense qu'une X1900 doit pas envier la 9400M. Loin de là !  

Non effectivement le vrai problème, c'est l'abandon du support du PPC, qui favorise le MacMini, pas l'hypothétique différence de puissance.

La page PPC est tournée (celle de l'excellence aussi du coup)


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Février 2010)

Merci melaure pour l'histoire des calculs en virgule flottants c'est vrais j'avais oublié, c'est quand même con que Apple à abandonné l'architecture PPC risc par ce que les nouvelle puces ibm sont pas trop même, oui le reel problème est l'abbandon par apple pour moi tout mes ppc sont géniaux excepté les g5 mais bon, sinon j'ai aucun problème avec mes autre mac par contre les X1900 sont et 6800GT sont plus puissaqnte que la 9400m rien que pour la ram dédiée (et non partager) les shader les fréquences gpu et tout. Bon faut que j'aille mettre un cout de décapeur thermique sur le pross de mon iMac


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Merci melaure pour l'histoire des calculs en virgule flottants c'est vrais j'avais oublié, c'est quand même con que Apple à abandonné l'architecture PPC risc par ce que les nouvelle puces ibm sont pas trop même, oui le reel problème est l'abbandon par apple pour moi tout mes ppc sont géniaux excepté les g5 mais bon, sinon j'ai aucun problème avec mes autre mac par contre les X1900 sont et 6800GT sont plus puissaqnte que la 9400m rien que pour la ram dédiée (et non partager) les shader les fréquences gpu et tout. Bon faut que j'aille mettre un cout de décapeur thermique sur le pross de mon iMac



On en a déjà parlé de nombreuses fois, et c'est vrai que c'est dommage car c'était vraiment du bien conçu. Je ne doute pas qu'un G6/G7 serait sorti chez IBM et aurait été terrible. Mais sans le passage à Intel, le Mac n'aurait probablement pas décollé comme ça. Regarde le nombre de switcheurs. Certes ça me conforte dans l'idée que les masses se moquent de la qualité et que c'est facile de vendre de la camelote in fine. Mais bon j'ai toujours voulu qu'OS X se répande et apparemment Intel l'a permis (un peu).

Je dois dire que dans mes collègues qui ont fait le pas, le fait d'avoir OS X et Windows en dual boot était essentiel. Commercialement c'est bien joué.

Maintenant j'ai commencé à voir des benchs des i5/i7 et là sur les flottants ils sont très différents des Core2Duo. Intel a enfin amélioré cette partie, il faut le reconnaître, et là le G5 est semé. Après c'est toujours du x86, et tout ceux qui ont fait à la fois de l'assembleur x86, du 68000 et du RISC, savent que c'est la plaie ... 

Bref pour revenir au sujet, c'est donc proche, mais perso je préférerais un G5 parce qu'on peut le gonfler de plein de manière, que la carte mère est une carte pro et pas de portable, etc ... Sauf que je pourrais aussi me payer un MacPro. De toutes façon le Mac qui m'est adapté n'existe pas puisque ce serait une petite tour intermédiaire entre le mini et le MacPro, genre un gros Cube i7 avec deux slots PCIe,4 slots mémoire et deux emplacements DD ... mais Steve n'écoute pas ...


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Février 2010)

Pour le mac idéale je suis d'accord et en plus aux pirx d'un pc équivalent, sans beaucoup généreux donateur je n'aurais jamais eu de mac, la première fois que j'ai vu OS X en vrais (10.3), c'était sur mon powermac 7300/166 upgradé en G3 avec 192 Mb ram


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pour le mac idéale je suis d'accord et en plus aux pirx d'un pc équivalent, sans beaucoup généreux donateur je n'aurais jamais eu de mac, la première fois que j'ai vu OS X en vrais (10.3), c'était sur mon powermac 7300/166 upgradé en G3 avec 192 Mb ram



Moi aussi mais c'était un clone en 604e upgradé en G3 avec Voodoo 4500 qui blastait tout  Et lecteur de DVD SCSI + Carte MPeg 2.

On pouvait s'amuser à cette époque et garder longtemps sa machine ! Maintenant c'est du kleenex ! Tu utilises, tu jettes ...


----------



## MELMOTH (8 Février 2010)

:mouais:Revenons à nos moutons, sur mon G5 2*2Ghz, j'ai changé ma carte video 256 Mo pour 234, délai assez long 3 semaines, car difficile à trouver De plus pas moyen de trouver des cartes compatibles de 512 Pour la carte mère, j'ai vu passer un devis valant, avec la main d'oeuvre, le prix d'un ordi neuf :heinonc si c'est la carte graphique, cela vaut le coup, surtout si vous avez chargé en barettes mémoire. si c'est la carte mère, RIP et en avant la planche à billet. Bonne suite, Melmoth.


----------

